# Best enclosure for 4 inch mid drivers



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok so I've now got two pairs of TB W4 616s Drivers which I would like to use from 300 to 3000 Hz. I'm not sure which type of enclosure would sound best. for these. (using 2nd order Linkwitz Riley high pass)
1/ Sealed enclosure at Q 7.07 yeilds an F3 of 160 Hz
2/ Vented design tuned at a QB3 alignment Fb is 78hz.

What I'm thinking is a sealed design can accommodate more damping material in the enclosure (less resonance) but the F3 is less than an octave from xo, which is not recommended ( Any one Know why?) and a vented design will produce port resonance in the mid band but it may be easier to high pass here and perform more strongly in the 300 Hz region. Do any of you experts out there have any opinions about enclosure in this situation?

PS: TB drivers look good quality and sound clean right out the box 
:jiggy:


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice (Jun 14, 2008)

Jason Schultz said:


> the F3 is less than an octave from xo, which is not recommended ( Any one Know why?)
> :jiggy:


That caveat applies to tweeters. With mids don't worry about it. The only reason to go VB is if you need the output of the vent within the passband, or if a sealed alignment has too high a Q for flat response within the passband. If that's not the case go sealed.


----------



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the advice bill. Sealed is so much easier. Can i push my luck here and ask you another question about driver configuration.

I wanted to build an MTM but the center to center spacing is going to be about double the wavlength at 3k. So would a TMM arrangment be better, or have both mids adjacent to each other horizontally with tweeter on top?
thanks in advance 
Jason


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice (Jun 14, 2008)

Jason Schultz said:


> I wanted to build an MTM but the center to center spacing is going to be about double the wavlength at 3k.
> Jason


Even Joe D'Appolito doesn't concern himself with 1 wavelength CTC midbass spacing on an MTM. That's only a necessity if the MTM is being used as a center layed on its side.


----------



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

aaah . music to my ears thanks Bill


----------

